# Rusty Hook Texas City Black Drum Tournament Week 2



## BigDecker (May 26, 2013)

This weekend (March 23-25) is the last chance to cash in on our tournament.



Enter the tournament here:
​


----------



## BigDecker (May 26, 2013)

Weather is good for fishing.


----------

